# Job potential in Hurghada



## garylockwood

Hi ya everybody. Could anyone say if there are any vacancies in the catering industry for a 45yr old English woman with qualifications in catering and food hygiene x3. Also, any vacancies for an English carpenter 44yrs old with Advanced Open Water diving qualification. Many thanks, Gary


----------



## j4hurghada

Gary yes there is alot of jobs out in hurghada but the wages are not the same as here in the uk, but the cost of living is less too.


----------

